# thinking of retiring to Corfu



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

we are thinking of retiring to Corfu, although perusing posts I have found most of questions answered but there are still a few if anyone could shed some light I would be most grateful.
I have established that we can find rented accommodation 3 bed villas for 500-600 euro per month and told that would be for newer build, can anyone confirm this and recommend a source for this
how much is average costs ie electricity/water/ satellite tv.
I would like to drive a van to corfu but am having little actual information other than you can drive to Italy then take a car ferry to Corfu town.
I have heard mention that it's best to get private medical insurance any ideas on monthly cost ?
and lastly ( I think). I am a musician and although not looking to continue professionally active would like to play, rock n blues.
Thanks
in advance
Steve


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to corfu*



steveh69 said:


> we are thinking of retiring to Corfu, although perusing posts I have found most of questions answered but there are still a few if anyone could shed some light I would be most grateful.
> I have established that we can find rented accommodation 3 bed villas for 500-600 euro per month and told that would be for newer build, can anyone confirm this and recommend a source for this
> how much is average costs ie electricity/water/ satellite tv.
> I would like to drive a van to corfu but am having little actual information other than you can drive to Italy then take a car ferry to Corfu town.
> ...


I am in Athens but that price for a villa sounds about right,make sure you find with a solar hot water system it will save you lots of money.The water bills are not so expensive in greece-mainland,perhaps a bit more on Islands,if they dont get much rain they can sometimes have a shortage so good idea to use rain-buts in the winter.If you rent a newish house it will probably have a diesel heating system,people have gone off them because of the cost but by far they are the best,so lovely and warm in the house,like gorgeously warm.The price of wood now for burners is astronomic so one might as well go back to diesel. People often take the ferry from Brindisi in Italy into Corfu town I think,I did it many years back. Your medical care will have to be private,I saw that the British government have changed the rules for UK pension holders with regard to health care available to them from the UK,it basically says ...it aint going to be available...so private it is.There are several large companies,General,Allianz,my husband has both through his job at Athens airport,they do some good deals offering cover when you are outside of Greece visiting etc..But I expect you know that Greece is full of medical centers where you can have tests,scans etc done at very reasonable prices and I believe they have some of the best doctors. I did read an article from the Guardian that Poland is now offering top-notch health facilities,they have some of the best equipment in the world and doctors,they want to make it the medical resort of the planet,you get pick up even from the airport,they are building the hospitals in such a way as to be less bacteria prone,health- care companies are starting to use them from America,and guess what...fantastic prices,dental care as well.I have a phone deal with Wind for 29 per month-internet,national and international,you can phone home all day.Pity you are not near us,my husband is a rock and blues man-guitarist.


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks that's a load of great info and all positive, looks like all our boxes are being ticked so far, thanks you


----------

